# Videos en formato MKV - Sin audio

## alexertech

Hola a todos.

Tengo un par de vídeos HD en formato MKV.

Si los veo con TOTEM, se ven espantosos pero se escucha el audio.

Si los veo en XINE-Ui, se ven excelente pero no tienen audio.

Si los veo en VLC, se ven más o menos, pero sin audio.

Acá esta la configuración de mi XINE-LIB:

```

antares ~ # emerge -pv xine-lib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.11.1  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa arts dts dvd esd flac gnome gtk ipv6 jack libcaca mad mng modplug musepack nls opengl samba sdl theora truetype v4l vcd vorbis wavpack xcb xinerama xv (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dxr3 -fbcon -imagemagick -mmap -oss -pulseaudio -real -speex (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xvmc" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

antares ~ # 

```

Y acá esta lo que tengo de gstreamer en mi sistema:

```

antares ~ # equery list gst

[ Searching for package 'gst' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-python/gst-python-0.10.9 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac-0.10.5 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-0.10.5 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.2 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-musepack-0.10.5 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.14 (0.10)

antares ~ # 

```

¿ Como puedo activar el audio ?

¿ no existe ninguna forma de activar el backend de XINE en TOTEM ? (he revisado el foro para esto último sin ningún resultado alentador).

Gracias de antemano.   :Smile: 

----------

## Coghan

Según este topic parece que hay un bugs en xine con el audio h264.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *alexertech wrote:*   

> ¿ Como puedo activar el audio ?

 

Por que no usar mplayer? Lo que le pongas reproduce, además de ser mucho mas liviano que xine, totem, videolan... Donde todos los demas fallan, mplayer prevalece  :Very Happy: 

Perdón si no es la solución, pero como alternativa seguramente es válida.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *alexertech wrote:*   ¿ Como puedo activar el audio ? 
> 
> Por que no usar mplayer? Lo que le pongas reproduce, además de ser mucho mas liviano que xine, totem, videolan... Donde todos los demas fallan, mplayer prevalece 
> 
> Perdón si no es la solución, pero como alternativa seguramente es válida.
> ...

 

Amén.

Exceptuando el soporte para menús de dvd, mplayer es el rey de los reproductores, y su soporte para formatos extraños y archivos rotos es excelente. Con gstreamer no te puedo ayudar, hace años que no lo uso. Yo quitaría el soporte de arts de tu xine-lib, aunque dudo que eso solucione tu problema. También puedes probar a añadir el soporte para speex, pero tampoco se si te ayudará.

Matroska es un formato contenedor, así que supongo que hay una posibilidad de que el audio esté codificado con speex.

----------

## alexertech

Gracias por sus comentarios   :Very Happy: 

Ciertamente no había utilizado MPLAYER porque la última vez me dio muchos problemas, pero volví a compilar y active unas USE más y funciona bastante bien.

Los vídeos se ven perfectos y con muy buena calidad, utilizando la salida GL.

Acá esta mi MPLAYER, si me pueden sugerir alguna otra cosa, se los agradesco de antemano  :Very Happy: 

```

antares ~ # emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa arts cddb cdio dga dvb dvd encode esd gif gtk iconv ipv6 jack jpeg libcaca mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl png quicktime real samba sdl sse sse2 theora truetype unicode v4l vorbis xanim xinerama xv xvid xvmc (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -directfb -doc -dts -dv -enca -fbcon -ftp -ggi -joystick -ladspa -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rar -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -tivo -v4l2 (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -x264 -xscreensaver -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

antares ~ # 

```

Ya estoy compilando el xine-lib con soporte speex.

Saludos!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *alexertech wrote:*   

> Gracias por sus comentarios  
> 
> Ciertamente no había utilizado MPLAYER porque la última vez me dio muchos problemas, pero volví a compilar y active unas USE más y funciona bastante bien.
> 
> 

 

Si te refieres a gmplayer (el frontend gráfico), te aconsejaría que no lo uses, porque es bastante antiguo, está basado en gtk1 (lo cual ya de por sí conlleva bastantes problemas). Yo siempre desactivo el flag "gtk" para mplayer.

Si no te gusta usarlo en línea de comandos, puedes instalar kmplayer o smplayer, que son frontends para mplayer basados en qt.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *alexertech wrote:*   Gracias por sus comentarios  
> 
> Ciertamente no había utilizado MPLAYER porque la última vez me dio muchos problemas, pero volví a compilar y active unas USE más y funciona bastante bien.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ya que estamos, si vas a aprovechar la funcionalidad de mplayerplug-in (que también reproduce de todo) para video embebido en html, no desactives la use gtk para el plugin por que se pierde la botonera de controles.

Salud!

----------

